# FORTNITE Battle-Pass Frage zu Stufen und Rabatt



## Yumi-chan (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo PCGH Community ^^/

1.
Wenn ich mir jetzt den Battle-Pass Kaufe, wird ann mein aktueller Stufen-stand beibehalten und die 25 extra stufen die man Dazu kaufen kann zu meinen aktuellen dazu gerechnet ?

2.
Wann ist der Battle-Pass am Guenstigsten ?

3.
Geht das auf bei der PS4 ? 
Ich habe gelesen das man sich den Battle-Pass fuer 950 V-Bucks kaufen kann und dann mit weiteren 150 v-Bucks bis zu 100 Stufen freischalten kann, wie viel stufen bekommt man fuer 150 V-Bucks ?

LG

Yumi-chan


----------

